# Operational Medicine Courses



## Tuna (4 Nov 2011)

when reading a PDF on the medical officer trade, I couldn't help but notice the "Operational Medicine Courses" which included dive, submarine and aviation medicine. can anyone give me some information on these courses and how one's day to day life may change after taking them? are there any other Operational Medicine Courses at the moment? thank you


----------



## medicineman (4 Nov 2011)

If you get the Dive/Sub/Aviation-Flight Surgeon courses, you'll be responsible for doing medical exams on personnel that require them as well as treating the same in accordance with current guidelines and regulations.  Basic Dive docs do the screening and annual medicals and Advanced Dive docs treat divers up to and including ordering hyperbaric treatments and assist with accident investigations.  Submarine docs deal with the similar issues, but mainly with how the boats operate and health issues on them.  They're also responsible to advise on scene commanders in dealing with human and medical factors on board during an accident or crisis.  Not alot of other courses, other than CBRN medicine and tactical medicine that I can think of off the top of my head.

MM


----------



## Tuna (4 Nov 2011)

what do tactical medicine and CBRN entail? also, any more info on the flight surgeon course?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (4 Nov 2011)

Tuna said:
			
		

> . . . . .  also, any more info on the flight surgeon course?



Flight Surgeon Course
http://www.toronto.drdc-rddc.gc.ca/about-apropos/fact/t21-eng.asp

Diving Medicine Training
http://www.toronto.drdc-rddc.gc.ca/about-apropos/fact/t22-eng.asp

Canadian Forces Environmental Medicine Establishment
http://www.toronto.drdc-rddc.gc.ca/about-apropos/fact/g03-eng.asp


> School of Operational Medicine
> SOM has provided operational medicine training to CF personnel at its present location since the early 1970s. A broad range of training is offered, including aviation medicine, diving medicine and the physiology of high altitude and acceleration (G) forces.
> 
> The following courses are currently offered:
> ...


----------



## medicineman (4 Nov 2011)

Tuna said:
			
		

> what do tactical medicine and CBRN entail? also, any more info on the flight surgeon course?



Didn't do Flight Surg, so won't BS.

CBRN is Chemcial, Biological, Radiological and Nuclear defence stuff, tac med is just that - doing medicine in austere environments with people trying to kill you.

MM


----------



## Tuna (4 Nov 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Didn't do Flight Surg, so won't BS.
> 
> CBRN is Chemcial, Biological, Radiological and Nuclear defence stuff, tac med is just that - doing medicine in austere environments with people trying to kill you.
> 
> MM



Now I am confused again, does tacmed exist? or did blackladder have the full list down?


----------



## medicineman (4 Nov 2011)

The list he had was from the CFEME/SOM...TacMed isn't taught there, it's usually in Suffield and is predepolyment training usually.

MM


----------



## Tuna (4 Nov 2011)

and flight surgeons perform fixed wing evac? how often does this happen? what air-frames are used?


----------



## medicineman (4 Nov 2011)

Flight surgeons examine aircrew, do investigations for incidents and accidents and clear patients for flight...they may or may not do the evacs - there are nurses and med techs trained for that.  Airevacs are done on whatever airframe is available to do the job and fly the distance necessary.

MM


----------



## MedCorps (7 Nov 2011)

There are numerous additional training opportunities available for General Duty Medical Officers.  In theory all additional training is targeted at GDMOs who will require it to fill some specific position within the CFHS.  Although not all operational I have opted to include the full
list of Ref F GDMO specialty courses (not including the post graduate programs) for the reading enjoyment of whoever may cross this thread. 

Air: 

Aircraft Safety - Human Factor Analysis
Aviation Medicine Diploma 
Basic Aviation Medicine
Critical Care Aeromedical Evacuation Specialist 
Flight Safety Management
Flight Surgeon

Maritime: 

Diving Medicine - Basic
Diving Medicine - Advanced
Hyperbaric Physiology and Diving Medicine
Submarine Medicine

Clinical: 

Emergency Medicine
Mental Health Disorders
Occupational Health
Sports Medicine
Trauma Team Leader

Other:

Advanced Radiation Medicine 
Field Medical Services - Basic 
Humanitarian Assistance Response 
Medical Joint Operations 
Medical Officer Study Period
Medical Simulation Operator 
Medical Aspects of Nuclear Chemical Biological Defence 
Physician Manager
Senior Health Care Management

I hope that is of some interest.   Some of these qualifications are currently under revision I am told and others, although active, have not been used in some period of time. 

MC


----------

